# Tage in Jahre, Monate umrechnen



## n4dD3l (8. Nov 2009)

Ich wollte ein Programm schreiben, das Tage in Jahre, Monate und übrige Tage umrechnet. Nun zeigt er aber immer einen Fehler an ( class, interface, or enum expected ).. Nun weiß ich leider nicht weiter..

Hier ist das Programm:


```
import inout.*;

public class calculate_years_months_days 
 {
   public static void main ( String args[]) 
   {
    final int iDaysPerMonth  = 30;
    final int iMonthsPerYear = 12;
    int iUserInputDays, iDays, iMonths, iYears, iTmp;
    System.out.print("Bitte geben Sie die Anzahl der Tage ein: ");
    iUserInputDays = Console.readInt();
    System.out.println("Kontrolle: " + iUserInputDays);
      
    if ( iUserInputDays < iDaysPerMonth ) 
     {
      System.out.println("Umrechnung nicht nötig.\n" +
      "Eingabe kleiner als ein definierter Monat ( 30 Tage ).\n" +
      "Resttage: " + iUserInputDays);
       System.exit(0);
       }
     
        {
         iDays = iUserInputDays % iDaysPerMonths;
         iMonths = ( iUserInputDays - iDays ) / iDaysPerMonth;
         iTmp = iMonths % iMonthsPerYear;
         iYears  = ( iMonths - iTmp ) / iMonthsPerYear;
         iMonths = iTmp;
     
         System.out.print("Tage   : " + iDays + "\t" );
         System.out.print("Monate : " + iMonths + "\t");
         System.out.println("Jahre : " + iYears );

        }

}
```


----------



## SlaterB (8. Nov 2009)

20-22:
>  }
>     
>        {

soll dazwischen ein else?

was ist mit der Klammer in Zeile 33, ist das das Ende der Main-Methode oder des else-Blocks?
die Klammern sind recht grundlegend, wenn die falsch gesetzt sind wundert sich Java meist über unbekannte Klassen/ Methoden/ Variablen

eine saubere Einrückung/ Formatierung hilft beim Verständnis,


----------

